# Cemetary gate



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Another prop I'm building for this year's Halloween is a cemetary gate. Here's the first part of the tutorial:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-cemetary-gate-part-1.html

It will be a three part series, and of course I will post pictures in the Finished Props forum when everything is finished!


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Those are pretty cool! Nice tutorial.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

And here's the second part of the tutorial:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.be/2013/10/the-cemetary-gate-part-2.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those columns are eye-catching!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Final part of the tutorial:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.be/2013/10/the-cemetary-gate-part-3.html

Pillars got a bit damaged this weekend, luckily no serious damage.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you want suggestions from the cheap seats?
I don't want to put you (or me) in an awkward spot, so I'm asking first.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure, go ahead! I'm a n00b at this, I could use all suggestions.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great. Next year you could always build two much taller posts, then place the smaller ones in front of them as pumpkin holders to help get the pumpkins off the ground.

Of course, that is easy for me to say, since I have no building skills that would make anyone of this forum envious. :devil: 



.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like them! I predict that suggested upgrades will focus on enhancing the realism & spookiness, but I don't think that's absolutely necessary. If your theme is kid-friendly rather than "horrific", you don't need to change a thing.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

The upgrades I'm thinking about are more about making them a bit more durable and easier to transport without damaging them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

First, for sturdiness, as well as portability and storage, I'd look at using 3/4" plywood rather than the foam and monstermud. While those are both fun to work with, you've already discovered some of their weakness's.
You can use the plywood, an route in your mortar lines to "raise" the bricks.
I'd look at using drop pin door hinges and miter or lap joint the edges of the four panels for each pillar. I'd make the caps (top and bottom) rigid pieces that would allow you to have inner and outer surfaces to help keep the faces of your pillars in line. you can use a bungee cord to fasten the two caps (base and top cap) so that the top can't casually be lifted off by curious TOTs.
The beauty of using the drop pin hinges is that you can pull the pin on each hinge and let the panels be stored flat rather than as big boxes. With the hinges mounted on the insides of the columns, they are safe from curious hands, and they let you have the exterior of columns "unblemished" by the sight of the hinges. You could still use monster mud on them if you wished to, but the added weight and fragility of the mud may be an issue. If you just want the more gritty surface for the mortar lines, mix some sand in with your latex paint to paint the stripes. If you don't want to, or can't, route the mortar lines, you can paint them in using a soft blending brush, or even better, using an airbrush to add "shadows" that would be cast by the "bricks".

I like your how to's, but I'd probably post a picture of the finished product, or at least the completed stage/steps at the start of all three lessons. It gives haunters a clue as to what they are trying to create.
I hope all of that made sense.


----------

